# I got bit



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Came in from the garden and sat down. Leaning back it felt like fire. The only other time inmy six decades I felt this it was a scorpion. I jumped up and started pulling off my shirt. My son told me to stop and he pulled a black and yellow six legged bug off my suspenders. It had bitten through my shirt. DS promptly send this bug to disney land and I now am the painful owner of a welt and what looks like a mean scratch. Just be careful out there. Truck patch gardens can be dangerous.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Any idea what it was? Sorry you got bit!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Came in from the garden and there on the door was a insect of the same species???? I smashed it (I was in survival mode) and it left a blood stain. A BLOOD STAIN I say. It was like a misquito. I am going to try and find it on the www. Beware, beware.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I found it is called a wheel bug.Nasty looking thing. Makes me wonder about Noah?


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

I never knew what those were called! I always avoided them just because they're so ugly! And, now I know they BITE, and possibly suck BLOOD!

Thanks for ID'ing what bit you... and if it's any consolation, you getting bit educated a few of us! Thanks for taking one for the team!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Also called assassin bugs.

Is this what it looked like? (WARNING BUG PIC)
http://www.marcofolio.net/images/stories/art/inspiration/colourful_insects/assassin_bug.jpg


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey mine did not look that pretty


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

ewww!!!!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I hope that they are ONLY in the SOUTH!!!!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm scared.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

For a gnat eating man you should be shakin. These are like nasty.


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

Makes living in Wyoming seem a bit nicer...we don't HAVE anything nasty like that here...um...well except for brown recluse and widows...but you hardly ever see them.


----------



## llawson (Aug 5, 2012)

Have been bitten by the one with a hump on its back. It bit me on the top of my leg and felt like it hit a nerve burning down my leg. They have a very nasty bite but I tolerate them because they eat insects. We had to be careful when we took the goats for a walk because they liked to be on their lead rope which hung on the gate. Their pen is next to my daughter's garden and she had the best garden ever as far as insects eating her vegetables this year since seeing so many assassins.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Man, those look like some viscous fangs.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

That is one ugly bug LOL. I am currently fighting white lawn grubs which are so gross I can hardly stand it!


----------

